# Are there any Eastman Guitar dealers in Canada??



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I know the 12th Fret in Toronto carried them. There must be others


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen them at the Ottawa Folklore Centre too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary. I've sold Eastman instruments for nearly 10 years now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary. I've sold Eastman instruments for nearly 10 years now.




OP from Calgary. Dealer from Calgary. The forum works!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

